# Aquatic Art LIVE



## The Pond Advisor (31 Jan 2022)

Hello, My Name is Mark Wilson, some of you may know of me as "The Pond Advisor" on YouTube,
http://www.youtube.com/c/AnyPondTV 
I was chatting to Dan Crawford last night re an event. 

My team are organising Aquatic Art Live "very soon" here at POND college in Bugbrooke, Northants.  

We are hosting a number of interesting things leading up to and on the Day.

Well, we are looking for some help?  Looking to invite a local "scaper" to come and scape an outdoor fibreglass pond for us, with a viewing window. Our team creates lots of natural water features and we have a guy from the US flying to build something in the college gardens.  Other opportunities are available to the right applicants.

Who is interested? 

It's an outdoor "disappearing waterfall" event coming up at the end of March (Saturday 26th 2022) more information is to come.


----------



## Courtneybst (31 Jan 2022)

That sounds amazing! Feels like the perfect time for an event like this too.


----------



## The Pond Advisor (1 Feb 2022)

This event is open to all levels of experience; let me know if you are interested in getting involved or you are thinking about attending.


----------

